# Photo software disappeared



## BearMom (Apr 23, 2001)

Can someone tell me where to download photo transfer software for a Sony Ericsson TM506 cell phone? I cannot find the CD that came with the USB cable. The computer doesn't "recognize" the phone all of a sudden and I don't know what disappeared or got removed. Can't get pictures transferred from my phone to the computer.


----------

